# Alaskan homestead video game



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/485820/eRiver_Cabin_Journal/

A video game about homesteading in the wilds of alaska. Fishing, gold panning, hunting, woodcutting and so much more. Runs in real time which scares the heck out of me because starting in November is probably going to be rough!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Downside to real time. When you start the game at 5pm in the evening you can't do anything but load your guns and maintain your tools.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Sounds like fun, gotta to check it out!


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

It is interesting. You give your homesteader a task, then come back later to see how it went. I'm ice fishing (for an hour) at -16 degrees, at night. May not survive long


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Prismseed said:


> It is interesting. You give your homesteader a task, then come back later to see how it went. I'm ice fishing (for an hour) at -16 degrees, at night. May not survive long


Well that sounds a bit dangerous LOL>


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

The game is pretty brutal. You can get attack by bears, moose, wolves, or even have an accident with your chainsaw cutting firewood.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Now I know I'm gonna get it. Are there set objectives? Or more free choice?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Just checked out the video, was outside on phone, looks good like the format.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

You can choose an objective when you start the game or choose 'just survive' which is free mode with the option of choosing an objective after 20 days (if you survive lol)

The more I read up the more options you have for making a living harvest/crafting and selling stuff over the radio.

I haven't figured it out but you can give supply drops to other players and maybe even share maps to hunt animals.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I like that, options and the ability to play under another scenario. A bit of open play too.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Come close to rage quiting a few times and restarted the game 4 times, but I like it. Far from perfect but still good. Starting the game in winter is very difficult though and I'll be relying on daily supply drops from other players for several days if not weeks.

Pretty realistic to homesteading, something always going wrong and never enough time in the day! lol

Eventually I'll have wind turbines, check my trap lines each morning, and be canning food for the cellar.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice work. I watched the trailer, the game seems interesting and the graphics look good, you know what you are doing. I love simulation games like this one. My favorite one is FIFA, for me, it's the best game ever, I even buy FIFA coins from Buy MUT Coins/Players, Reliable Madden NFL 21 Players/Coins for Sale | MUTeamGo, I am not stupid, I just really love the game. Sometimes I want to try something new and your game seems fun, so I will definitely check it. Tell if you want to hear my opinion about the game after playing it. Just feel free to text me.


----------



## Asirg (Jan 11, 2021)

Not bad at all


----------



## Saxsona (Dec 30, 2020)

What do you mean by "real time", it is an online game, or it has a real 24 hour-cycle. Anyway, it is something new on the market, or to say it better, it is the well forgotten past. I remember a lot of old games that have a similar format. It sounds cool, but I can't say anything before I play it, so I'll download it on steam as soon as possible. Before that I'll search for an article on inversegamer.com about this game, who knows, maybe I can find something interesting there. They have a lot of good game reviews, and if you don't know what to play, check their website because I am sure you will find a new game to discover easily.


----------

